# Fix The Website



## Itproman (Dec 31, 2012)

tivo.com/activate doesn't work for new subscribers and hasn't for over a week now.

I got a Tivo last week and since then.the above link hasn't worked -and that was confirmed by a forum member.

I would suggest :

-Be able to activate and deactivate online!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Itproman said:


> tivo.com/activate doesn't work for new subscribers and hasn't for over a week now.
> 
> I got a Tivo last week and since then.the above link hasn't worked -and that was confirmed by a forum member.
> 
> ...


Deactivation online would be nice to have (I have to do a deactivation in the coming months), but TiVo.com has never done online deactivations.

I suppose it's easy enough to call. I imagine the only reason you cannot do it online is because they try to sell sell sell when you call to deactivate.


----------



## Smiles3usa (May 2, 2013)

I activated my Tivo (and 2 minis) on-line last Wednesday night. The link worked fine. I tried it again this a.m. It still works. ???


----------



## Itproman (Dec 31, 2012)

Was it a NEW account?

The Forum Member who checked for me,originally,said it didn't work to set up a new account,but,activating another Tivo worked fine,for a current account.


----------

